# Does anyone have a total wireless LG Classic Flip phone?



## Robert59 (Mar 16, 2021)

I paid 30.00 for this phone and having problems loading my contacts. Like save friend number's. My old phone fell apart. 

                                                                                                                                                       Thanks for the help.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 20, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I paid 30.00 for this phone and having problems loading my contacts. Like save friend number's. My old phone fell apart.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Put the model in next to the phone line and see if you can pull up a manual even if just to look at. Also a ton videos on line. I have an old LG flip phone for a Verizon fan years ago. I don't if I have manual.


----------

